# Red Rock Church and more...



## tgates (Feb 7, 2006)

1: This church is built into the mountain side in Sedona Arizona...






2: A Grand Canyon shot..





3: The sun's starting to set...





4: Another view of Red Rock Mountains in Sedona.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice series!  #3 is absolutely striking...  awesome colors!  :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 7, 2006)

absolutely beautiful shots! would love to see them larger


----------



## woodsac (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice...you did a great job of catching the depth in #3!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2006)

All four of them impressive, all four taking me to where I have never been before in person, so I really enjoy seeing all this. They are a bit small. Easy to load, but it would be nice to be able to "plunge into" these and explore them for some more detail, especially Photo 3.


----------



## puzzle (Feb 8, 2006)

I have seen other photos of that church before, it is amazing - this is a very nice shot of it. #3 is just stunning, perfect time of day to catch the colours.


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 8, 2006)

nice shots gates, when were you in sedona?  i was just there on saturday... i almost went up to this church but i spent all day on the other side of town...  i like your shot of the church and your grand canyon shots... i was only there once and found it very challenging try to capture the magnitude of it all...


----------



## tgates (Feb 8, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> nice shots gates, when were you in sedona? i was just there on saturday... i almost went up to this church but i spent all day on the other side of town... i like your shot of the church and your grand canyon shots... i was only there once and found it very challenging try to capture the magnitude of it all...


 
I was there in November. My company sent several of us to do a repair job at AIG in Phoenix. We made the trip to Sedona (1hr drive from Phoenix) on Friday afternoon.  We stopped at the tourist station and were told what highlights to hit since our time was limited. We made the trip to the Grand Canyon on a Saturday - it was about 3hrs away. We left early in the morning so we actually had a whole day. We only drove around the south rim. We didn't have time to go down into the canyon. I will definitly be going back when we have more time to spend. 

No matter how many pictures you see, no matter how "AMAZING" or "Detailed"  the photograph, no matter how well someone describes this place to you...it does not even come close to doing it justice. The Grand Canyon was so over whelming, it brought tears to my eyes. Everyone should see it in person - atleast once!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 8, 2006)

wow...those are inspired.... would love to see the view from the church inside...and the colors in the mountains.... makes me wanna do a road trip!!

thanks for the look.... good shots...


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 8, 2006)

tgates said:
			
		

> We didn't have time to go down into the canyon. I will definitly be going back when we have more time to spend.


going down into the canyon is the easy part... coming back out was a completely different story... :lmao:  I about had a coronary coming up out of the canyon and i was only down about 1/4 of a mile...



			
				tgates said:
			
		

> No matter how many pictures you see, no matter how "AMAZING" or "Detailed" the photograph, no matter how well someone describes this place to you...it does not even come close to doing it justice. The Grand Canyon was so over whelming, it brought tears to my eyes. Everyone should see it in person - atleast once!


 
i agree 100% :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Feb 8, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> absolutely beautiful shots! would love to see them larger


 
ditto!!!!  : )


----------

